# Anyone own a CLX? Reviews and recommendations?



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

Recently saw the CLX reviewed in magazines and on the web. It seems like a good all around bike at an affordable price for a recreational rider. Anyone own one of these? What are your thoughts?


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

I bought one last Spring and I love it! I built it up with Campy Chourus and a nice pair of Campy Zonda wheels. Unless you consider anything less than a Protour level bike to be recreational, I would consider this to be a very nice bike. I just rode the Six Gap Century in Northern Georgia a few weeks ago on it and the bike performed brilliantly both up and down the mountains.

My overall rating is that this is a fantastic frame. I would absolutely buy another if I were doing it over again.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

It is a Pro Tour level frame, it was used by Landbouwkrediet team this year.I reckon its made by Giant..Nice review below.


http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5941


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Buy it!*

I have a 2006 C-50 that is my everyday ride. I bought a CLX this spring and have been blown away by how similiar it is the the C-50. Although slightly heavier, the handling is 100% = to the C-50. The C-50 is more of a plush ride, better for 50+ miles. I have had the CLX up to 48 mph desending in the Colorado rockies and it was very stable. 

If you were standing next to both bikes, the detail of the CLX would almost be more impressive than the C-50. The mold is really impressive, the aero seatpost on the CLX is very cool. I think the paint/finish is actually a bit better than the C.However, it has those stupid "lawer lips" on the fork ( I filed mine off & probably voided the warranty). 

Made in Italy lugged frames are still the real deal, but the CLX is pretty damn nice for the $.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I test rode a CLX last summer when I was shopping for a new bike. The frame was gorgeous, it's a true Colnago. What stopped me was (1) Frame was too small (2) Component group they slapped on was Ultegra with a low end FSA compact crank and Mavic Askium wheels (3). Price was still $4100 (on sale). 

The ride of the CLX is what I would call 'quick'. It goes where you point your head. A little too much bike for an old geezer like me.

If it was me I'd buy the CLX frame and have it built up. I think they put the Ultegra group on the keep the price down.

For me-I'll stick with my Master X-Light for now.

Well, I just checked. My LBS now has the CLX priced at $3199. But they list the largest size as 57, when other sites list it as 59. And in that case I would buy one and have to grouppo and wheelset swapped out...


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I got a CLX frame, fork and seatpost in 2007 on a friends-and-family closeout deal for about $1300. Colnago was changing paintschemes and my bikeshop needed to get rid of them. I rode it for almost a year as a training bike. It was a very, very smooth ride, especially with my 32-spoke box-section rims. Almost too smooth...it just kind of floated along.

I also have a custom-made, lugged steel bike, and that steel rig with same wheels had more "road feel" than the CLX. IMHO it is a beautiful frame; the finish is top-notch and I really like the curved top tube.

I rode that CLX with a lot of savvy cyclists and only one or two of them knew it was made in Taiwan. Almost all of them said something like, "Whoa, Colnago. Bling, bling." That brand appeal came in handy when I sold it on eBay. I rode it for nearly a year and actually made a little profit when I sold it.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the responses.........right now I am considering the CLX or a Trek Madone........problem is that I really don't want to buy a bike without atleast having ridden it...........there are no Colnago dealers in the southeast are there.........


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*That's a coincidence*

When I was bike shopping last year the other bike I test rode was a Trek Madone SL 5.9. I preferred it over the CLX. Main reason was fit, and second was cost ($3800). Of course I would have preferred a C-50, but that was over my budget. Carbon bikes do ride different, so it is a good idea to test ride as many as you can....I had them pull off the D/A group and replace the Bontrager wheels with Mavic SSC SL's. It Jacked up the price to $4400, But that was just a little over the price for the CLX...

My huckleberry is and always will be, my Master X-light...don't discount steel...the main thing about Colnago's (for me) is the geometry and the way they handle..when I turn 70 in 4 more years I'm going to buy another Master X-Light and ride it on into oblivion..


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a CLX with Veloce groupo and Vento wheels as my everyday bike and it rides like a dream, it's no lightweight with that build but having said that I threw on a set of Zipp 404's the other day which dropped 1kg and made a huge difference on my big climbs and is super stable on the descents. There is a difference in the ride comfort over long distances compared to my C50 but at a third of that cost its an outstanding package. Get an CLX and don't spend to much time procrastinating about it.


----------

